# do you name your gear



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

so i have Betty(silvertone strat red), Lucy(stage rick copy black),and Athena (goya es copy ) and little Blondy (100watt mesa amp) 

proud boogie owner


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

lol forgot pick

proud boogie owner


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

No. I have never named my gear. 

I don't understand it - or using the feminine pronouns 'her' or 'she'.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

adcandour said:


> No. I have never named my gear.
> 
> I don't understand it - or using the feminine pronouns 'her' or 'she'.


i came up with lucy do to lucy in the sky... lol and it will be red sometime . i like red

proud boogie owner


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have recently named my rickenbacher fire glo copy. It's an el Dégas. I named it Ricky Dégas. It's such a fantastic guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I don't name things.

The only exception is one black parts guitar I built. The neck and body are Jackson and it's a bit of a Frankenstein, so I call it Frankenjack, but really that's only because I feel like I shouldn't call it a Jackson.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Only one name for all my stuff: Paid For.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes I name my Epiphone "My POS"


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2015)

gretchen. 

'92 epi emporor II with a gretch white falcon bridge/tailpiece.
other upgrades; wire harness by Greco, gibson 490r/498t pups,
grover tuners, pearloid knobs (bezdez).


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

My gear doesn't have names but hopefully each guitar/amp/pedal has a unique voice... ;^)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, ... Strat, Riviera and Ibanez


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I name them all you.

Hey you! Smarten up and play the way you're supposed to play!

That way when someone says "you" are the problem, I can agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

No, I don't name my gear.

but hey, if you like it, fill your boots.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't, but one guitar I picked up was already named Black Betty...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> No. I have never named my gear.
> 
> I don't understand it - or using the feminine pronouns 'her' or 'she'.


I would if I thought my gear in its uniqueness somehow contributed to my fame and fortune. but such is not the case, so they continue to be perceived as inanimate objects.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i named my first guitar willamina. i haven't named another, because i haven't had one i loved that much.
you never forget your first


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I kind of name them - I usually refer to them by their finish.

My PRS is "Liz" because it's eriza verde. My AJC singlecut is "big blue" because it's whale blue, and bigger body-wise than most of my guitars. My strat was goldie and gold finish. Oddly, I dont think I named my first guitar. I still have it, but I just call it "the squier strat" haha.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

no names and no genders.

same with any car or bike i've owned...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Of course my guitars have names! My SG is named Lola and my Parkers' name is Ozzie aka Midnight Mistress! My other guitar doesn't have a name.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

All my guitars and amps are named Dave. That way I always remember which is which.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never named any--I just call them by model, brand or type of instrument (as in- My Fender, My Mustang, my electric, my guitar, my 12 string, etc...)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> All my guitars and amps are named Dave. That way I always remember which is which.


I once took a comedy improv workshop where we had two guys in the class named Dave--we called one Dave & the other Dave with a beard, although both Daves had beards.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

zontar said:


> I once took a comedy improv workshop where we had two guys in the class named Dave--we called one Dave & the other Dave with a beard, although both Daves had beards.


And who could forget "Hi, I'm Larry, this is my brother Darryl, and this is my other brother Darryl!"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What happens if Dave isn't there man.



bluzfish said:


> All my guitars and amps are named Dave. That way I always remember which is which.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I had names for two guitars...mrs thought it was weird that i didnt have names for the rest...

then was weirded out when names chosen, based on guitar, were qoute unqoute "hooker" names...i dont think they are...

but i dont name amps/cabs


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> And who could forget "Hi, I'm Larry, this is my brother Darryl, and this is my other brother Darryl!"


I'm a Daryl (one r) and in our congregation we have a Larry but we need another Daryl. Once we had three Daryl's but no Larry's.:smile-new:

You can only use this with people 40 and over. Any younger and they don't remember that show with Bob Newhart.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> What happens if Dave isn't there man.



Call the insurance company.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Like others here, I don't name my guitars or amps but the people at Dillion guitars gave their rosewood teles the name "Rosie". Here's a headstock photo of mine:


]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i named my first guitar willamina. i haven't named another, because i haven't had one i loved that much.
> you never forget your first


Nope you don't~!

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I'm a Daryl (one r) and in our congregation we have a Larry but we need another Daryl. Once we had three Daryl's but no Larry's.:smile-new:
> 
> You can only use this with people 40 and over. Any younger and they don't remember that show with Bob Newhart.


That was one of my favorite shows. This is my brother "Daryl" and my other brother "Daryl"! Michael and Ms. Stephanie! There's got to be videos on You tube!

Off track here but do you remember Bizarre with John Byner and Super Dave and the Bigot family? That was a great show too!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am Larry and this is my brother Daryl and my other brother Daryl!

[video=youtube;5yyB06HvAjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yyB06HvAjI[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> That was one of my favorite shows. This is my brother "Daryl" and my other brother "Daryl"! Michael and Ms. Stephanie! There's got to be videos on You tube!
> 
> Off track here but do you remember Bizarre with John Byner and Super Dave and the Bigot family? That was a great show too!


Yes, I remember that one but I didn't watch it very much. That likely came on after my son was born and I was busy with family responsibilities then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No terms of endearment, nicknames, or given names, just descriptive ones like, my, mine, that one, [enter brand name here], etc. If I've only got one of something (regrettably) like bouzouki, banjo-uke, or whatever then that's what they get called. Since I seem to always have more than a reasonable number of 6 string acoustics, my main one gets called trout as the inlay distinguishes it from others.

I've got more instruments than ex-girlfriends so I couldn't name them that way without running out of names, besides, I like most of my instruments more than most of my ex-girlfriends. The chief reason I never bought a B. C. Rich Bitch was because it shares the name with an ex-fiance. 

Just musing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i named my first guitar willamina. i haven't named another, because i haven't had one i loved that much.
> you never forget your first


That's the way the saying goes, but truthfully, in most cases the "first" is not that great. It's just the first.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

This guy occasionally goes by the handle Stewie James Dio - or Studio for short.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hell yes. I even name my pickups!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> That's the way the saying goes, but truthfully, in most cases the "first" is not that great. It's just the first.


in this particular case, it was. there were other "firsts" in my life that were as you say, i must admit


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> And who could forget "Hi, I'm Larry, this is my brother Darryl, and this is my other brother Darryl!"


Oh the stories I could tell involving people with those names...


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

No, I don't name them.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes.....guitar, amp, pedal


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I call my purple Marshall head "Barney". And I call my SG Jr. with the Super Distortion "the Bigger Hammer". Like "these P90's aren't hitting Barney hard enough... time to get the Bigger Hammer." Other than that tho, not really.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tarbender! where did you get that poker chip?! How do I get a customized poker chip?! I need in on this!

also, dat studio finish mmm


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Budda said:


> tarbender! where did you get that poker chip?! How do I get a customized poker chip?! I need in on this!
> 
> also, dat studio finish mmm


You mean the the toggle switch ring like this:










Try here:

http://www.philadelphialuthiertools.com/switch-rings/


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2015)

Lola said:


> I am Larry and this is my brother Daryl and my other brother Daryl!


A few years ago, I worked with a Daryl.
Whenever we were standing together, anyone walking by would say
'hey! where's your other brother Daryl!' 'he's dead', we'd say.

I like this poker chip.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't name my gear but my gf does. And I go along with it because she's the best gf in the world. 

They're just inanimate objects to me. Beautiful, desirable ones, but they will never answer if I call them by name...........


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't name my gear but my gf does. And I go along with it because she's the best gf in the world.
> 
> They're just inanimate objects to me. Beautiful, desirable ones, but they will never answer if I call them by name...........


i never call my wife by name either. she doesn't answer me 1/2 the time either way anyhow : -/ hahahahaha i don't know about being an inanimate object though. mine's only like that on days off.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man I wish it wasnt blasphemy to put a poker chip on a PRS now haha


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

You can't tell in the pic - but Alex Lifeson has "Heavy" on the 12 string truss rod cover and "Bastard" on the 6 string cover.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I ever got a custom poker chip I'd get one with "Here" and "There" on it--so if I used both pickups, it would be neither here nor there.

Or you could say, "I do not like his playing here, I do not like his playing there, I do not like it anywhere"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I've got an old guitar with a large gouge across the front. I think I'll call it fredy.


----------

